# 제발, -세요, "Please" politeness levels



## Jgon

Does adding 제발 to a verb with -세요 make it more polite, or do they have the same level of politeness? Additionally, how is -세요 converted to 존댓말? Is it -셉니다? 
to 반말? is it -세야?


----------



## Rance

I think it adds to your level of desperateness than politeness.

-세요(= -시어요) is already 존댓말.
-시- is the particle responsible for honorific, so 낮춤말 would not contain anything that sounds with ㅅ.
So as 낮춤말, you could say 해라.


----------



## Jgon

Correct me if I'm wrong, is 낮춤말 the same as 반말?

Thanks~


----------



## b_author

Jgon said:


> Does adding 제발 to a verb with -세요 make it more polite, or do they have the same level of politeness? Additionally, how is -세요 converted to 존댓말? Is it -셉니다?
> to 반말? is it -세야?



if you want to use the ㅂ니다 formal declarative form with the honorific morpheme (으)시  it becomes (으)십니다.  -셉니다 is incorrect.
if you want to use the simple 아/어/여 intimate form with (으)시 it becomes (으)셔.  -세야 is incorrect.

is this what you meant?

제발 doesn't affect the overall level of formality or honorifics, it's a simple intensifying adverb.  using the auxiliary verb 주다 is used more to make a "please" kind of statement, actually.


----------



## b_author

I want to add that although the standard irregular contraction *these days* of 시어요 is 세요, this is a modern development, and you can certainly still find the older form of 셔요 in print and still hear it in Korea too.


----------



## Jgon

b_author said:


> if you want to use the ㅂ니다 formal declarative form with the honorific morpheme (으)시  it becomes (으)십니다.  -셉니다 is incorrect.
> if you want to use the simple 아/어/여 intimate form with (으)시 it becomes (으)셔.  -세야 is incorrect.
> 
> is this what you meant?


Yes, that is exactly what I meant.



b_author said:


> 제발 doesn't affect the overall level of formality or honorifics, it's a simple intensifying adverb.  using the auxiliary verb 주다 is used more to make a "please" kind of statement, actually.


Does it make sense to say "제발 하지마 줘요 (could imply that the other person is embarrassing me)?"


----------



## b_author

Jgon said:


> Yes, that is exactly what I meant.
> 
> 
> Does it make sense to say "제발 하지마 줘요 (could imply that the other person is embarrassing me)?"



I don't think you can attach an auxiliary verb to 지 말다 like that...you could use ~하지 마요 (or 마세요 or 맙시다 or 마십시오).  There is a lot of different ending forms for suggestions and soft commands that kind of imply "please"...really depends on the exact situation and the relationship between the parties, etc.  

If you give me the exact situation, I can give you a couple of those.


----------



## Jgon

What if it's like in a party and I'm telling my friend to stop because whatever he is doing is embarrassing the both of us.


----------



## Kross

If you want to insist on using the ~ 줘요 form you can say, “제발 하지 말아 줘요.” (It would sound too formal to friends.) Instead I’d say, “하지 말아 줄래.”


----------

